# electric ?



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I am sure I am not the first to think of this so it probably doesn't work but, you know how 4 ohm speakers are hard to drive... why cant you add a 4 ohm resistor in series with the speaker and then you have an 8 ohm speaker? I'm sure that cant be right or I woulda seen or heard people doing it. so if anyone knows why that wouldn't work please let me know.
CD


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! That is a new one for me. Anybody?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It would work, yes, in terms of presenting a stable load to the amplifier. It would also however be inefficient since all of the current load of the speaker would cause energy to be lost as heat through the series resistor. The series resistance would also create a net sensitivty loss of the total speaker, just like padding a tweeter with a series resistor.


----------

